# Pics A3 at Geneva



## Nautiliux_vag (Mar 6, 2003)

*Pics A3 at Geneva 2003*

Is more beautifil than lasts pics.



























































































































[Modified by Nautiliux_vag, 3:56 AM 3-6-2003]


----------



## Doom's VRoom6 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: Pics A3 at Geneva 2003 (Nautiliux_vag)*

Very nice thanks.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Pics A3 at Geneva 2003 (Nautiliux_vag)*

something about the tail end bugs me......








other than that I think it's hot and hope that we get it over here in the USA!!


----------



## lunch (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Pics A3 at Geneva 2003 (Nautiliux_vag)*

i like it very much. tks.


----------



## Spyder_01 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Pics A3 at Geneva 2003 (lunch)*

its got a big booty ..but thats cool


----------



## Jn2rons (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Pics A3 at Geneva 2003 (Spyder_01)*

Looks comfy cozy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FATstevie (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Pics A3 at Geneva 2003 (Nautiliux_vag)*

it'll look even better slammed like this:
http://www.geocities.com/thesixsins


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Pics A3 at Geneva 2003 (mr_e1974)*

quote:[HR][/HR]something about the tail end bugs me......








other than that I think it's hot and hope that we get it over here in the USA!![HR][/HR]​me too, but i still think it's damn beautiful for some reason


----------



## JKO (Apr 12, 1999)

*Re: Pics A3 at Geneva 2003 (GTIce)*

That is beautiful!!!! Does anyone have the engine specs? Too bad we wont be seeing the S3 in the US


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Pics A3 at Geneva 2003 (JKO)*

I definetly think it's looking better and better, maybe I'm getting more use to it but I really like it, hopefully they will build the RS3 version of this car.
Thanks for the pics.
The rang eof engines if posted in the Vortex article on the A3. The 2.0 lt FSi turbo engine should be out at a later date to replace the 1.8T currently on the A3 as the 1.8T will not even be offered in thenew A3.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Pics A3 at Geneva 2003 (FATstevie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it'll look even better slammed like this:
http://www.geocities.com/thesixsins [HR][/HR]​yummy


----------

